

Clojure now available in Ubuntu repos - macmac
http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/clojure

======
pavelludiq
I personally prefer to use a more up to date version, so i don't use the one
from the repos, but im sure people who just want to have a simple install, or
a stable release could benefit from this.

~~~
j_baker
Well, it's _extremely_ helpful if you want to make a Debian package that
depends on Clojure. But for development work, a more unstable version would
probably be better.

~~~
rbanffy
It works like this: you start developing now. By the time you cut through all
the red tape, you got the HTML templates, the servers were installed, the
solution validated and you can finally deploy it into production, the package
will be the same version you started development with ;-)

------
bmunro
This isn't new. I have had Clojure installed via the Ubuntu repository for
some time now. Maybe since Karmic was released.

~~~
macmac
Agree - appears to have been around since Jan 2009, but judging from all the
problems people seem to be have getting a simple Clojure install up and
running, it does not appear to be well known.

~~~
gtani
the simple clojure install is coordinating JVM 5 or 6(almost always sun, tho
link below mentions openJDK), emacs 22 or 23, slime, swank, ELPA, etc.

[http://thoughtadventures.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-up-
clo...](http://thoughtadventures.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-up-clojure-repl-
with-emacs-and.html)

[http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2010/01/clojure-
quick-...](http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2010/01/clojure-quick-start-
guide.html)

[http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/868c8ac36d55d674?pli=1)

------
mapleoin
Fedora seems to have it since 2008.

[http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/clojure/F-10/clojur...](http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/clojure/F-10/clojure.spec?view=log)

------
ivenkys
Why is this here ? This is old news.

------
macmac
BTW it is presently available only for karmic.

~~~
j_baker
Actually, that's not true: <http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-
backports/clojure>

~~~
mgunes
And is in the current development branch as well:
<http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/clojure>

